# Shrimp and lobster and veggies on the barbie



## mike5051 (May 22, 2016)

My daughter graduated yesterday, and today is my tribute to her!  She hates seafood!













shrimp and lobster.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 22, 2016






Lobster and shrimp!













veggies.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 22, 2016






Grilled veggies!

All kidding aside, I'm a very proud dad!

Mike


----------



## b-one (May 22, 2016)

Looks tasty,I need some shrimp. Congrats to your daughter!


----------



## four20 (May 22, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> My daughter graduated yesterday, and today is my tribute to her!  She hates seafood!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats dad.

Guess she got to grow up and eat what's available. Even tho it is shrimp and lobster.

ooooops i forgot you celebrating.  Whooo hooooooo.


----------



## pc farmer (May 22, 2016)

Congratulations to you and her.

Awesome meal


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2016)

Congrats to your daughter, Mike!

That is one delicious looking meal!

Al


----------



## mike5051 (May 23, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!  She's had it rough, growing up in Louisiana and hating seafood.  She will however, eat all the pork, beef or chicken I can cook! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## foamheart (May 24, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> My daughter graduated yesterday, and today is my tribute to her!  She hates seafood!
> 
> All kidding aside, I'm a very proud dad!
> 
> Mike


Congratulations to you both!


----------



## crazymoon (May 24, 2016)

M5051, looks excellent


----------



## tropics (May 26, 2016)

Mike Congrats you did a fine job on that meal and also with you daughter Graduating is a big plus these days Points

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2016)

Sorry I'm so late, Mike, but Congrats to both of you!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Next Saturday is my 50th Class Reunion, so she has a ways to go.

Nice looking Seafood & Veggies too!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





--------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Bear


----------



## mike5051 (May 26, 2016)

Thanks Foam, CrazyMoon, Richie and Bear!  I appreciate the points and the congratulations.  

Mike


----------



## disco (Jun 2, 2016)

Congratulations to your daughter!

Disco


----------

